# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  الغفلة***

## هويدامحمد

الغفلة**
يا أخي الكريم: هل عشت مع الله، ولله -تعالى-، تروح وتغدو في طاعته وعبادته وذكره.
والله لو ملكت من متاع الدنيا ما ملكت، وأنت في ضياع وتيه وبعد عن ربك ومولاك فلن يغني عنك ملكك ومالك ومنصبك وولدك من الله شيئاً، ستلاحقك الهموم، وستطاردك الغموم وينغص حياتك شبح القلق، وتؤزك الشياطين أزاً.. 
إن أخطر شيء في حياة الإنسان هو الغفلة عن أعظم شيء في الوجود وهو الصلة بالله والتقرب إليه بإقامة الصلوات، لقد حذر رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أقواماً يتهاونون بالصلوات بالختم والطبع على قلوبهم والغفلة المطبقة -والعياذ بالله- حيث قال: (لينتهين أقوام عن ودعهم الجمع والجماعات أو ليختمن الله على قلوبهم، ثم ليكونن من الغافلين) رواه مسلم. 
ولقد حذر الله الغافلين من صدمة يوم القيامة وسمى ذلك اليوم يوم الحسرة، يوم يتحسر فيه الغافلون على تقصيرهم في جنب الله، {وَأَنْذِرْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْحَسْرَةِ إِذْ قُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ وَهُمْ فِي غَفْلَةٍ وَهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ} مريم: 39.
ألا تعلم يا أخي أن أشد ما يتحسر عليه أهل الجنة ساعة قضوها في غفلة! فكيف بأهل النار، إنهم لأشد حسرة وحسرات على ما فات ! 
قال معاذ بن جبل -رضي الله عنه-: (ليس تحسر أهل الجنة إلا على ساعة مرت بهم لم يذكروا الله -عز وجل- فيها).
كم من مبدد للأيام والليالي في لهو وغناء، ونزهة وضياع، وقيل وقال، غفلة تلو غفلة، فلا يصحى المرء إلا وهو في معسكر الموتى ثاوياً! 
سبحان الله! كيف غدت الأمة المحمدية في آخر عهدها. بقايا من الصالحين والمصلحين والدعاة من العلماء العالمين. وأغلب الأمة في غفلة عظيمة، وسبات عميق، وكأنهم لم يخلقوا إلا للأكل والشرب والمُتع، دونما هدف وغاية.
يقول ابن القيم -رحمه الله-: (لا سبيل للغافل عن الذكر إلى مقام الإحسان، كما لا سبيل للقاعد إلى الوصول إلى بيت). وقال أيضاً: (على قدر غفلة العبد عن الذكر يكون بعده عن الله).1
وقال –أيضاً-: (إن حجاب الهيبة لله -تعالى- رقيق في قلب الغافل).2
اعلم أخي وفقك الله:أن الغافل بينه وبين الله -تعالى- وحشة لا تزول إلا بالذكر، واعلم أن مجالس الذكر مجالس الملائكة، ومجالس اللغو والغفلة مجالس الشياطين، فليتخير العبد أعجبهما إليه وأولاهما به ، فهو مع أهله في الدنيا والآخرة.3
أيها الغافل عن ذكر الله وعبادته: اعلم أن الغفلة عن ذكر الله -تعالى- لها مضار كثيرة تشقيك في دنياك، وتهلكك في أخراك، إن لم يتداركك الله برحمته، ومن ذلك:
1- أنها تجلب الشيطان وتسخط الرحمن، ولقد رأينا وسمعنا من كان غافلا عن الله لاهياً مستمعاً للغناء معرضاً عن ذكر الله قد صرعته شياطين الجن حقيقية لا معنى، فلم يأمن الشيطان بجسم ويرتاح له كتلذذه بالسكون والقرار في جسد هذا الغافل، أعاذنا الله من عذاب الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة. 
2- أن الغفلة سبب في الهموم والغموم والبعد عن السعادة، لأن الله -تعالى- قد قضى بأن من اتبع هداه فإنه لا يضل ولا يشقى، ومن أعرض عن ذكره فإنه له معيشة ً ضنكاً.
3-   تورث العداوة والبغضاء، وتذهب الحياء والوقار بين الناس، ومن أراد مصداق ذلك فليذهب إلى أبغض البقاع إلى الله: الأسواق، ولينظر حال كثير من الناس فيها: لغط وصياح وغفلة عن الصلوات والذكر، وترتب على ذلك خصومات ومشاجرات وعداوات، وقد يصل الحال إلى سفك الدماء. 
4-      تُبلد الذهن وتسد أبواب المعرفة الحقيقية. 
5-   تبعد العبد عن الله -تعالى- وتجره إلى المعاصي، وعامة معاصي الناس وجرأتهم على الحرمات ما أتت إلا بغفلتهم عن ربهم، ولو عرفوا الله -تعالى- حق المعرفة وقدروه حق قدره لما حصل منهم تجرؤٌ على أحكام الله ووقوع في معاصيه. 
 نســأل الله أن يجنبـنا الغفلة والبـعد عنه، ونسأله أن يعيننا على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبــــادته. إنه ولي ذلك والقـادر عليه. وصلى الله على رسول الله محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً..

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك أخيتي هويدا ،، أحبك في الله

----------


## نمار الحجازي

بارك الله فيكِ ..

----------

